# people who collect.........



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

............things. 
Just for the sake of having a collection..........ehh? What for Fook is that all about?

Collecting sugar packets orÂ dolphins.

Oh and we'll I'm at it, people that buy things "for best" and then never use them.

I dunno, maybe its me .


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd like to start a collection of Worldwide Banknotes - if anyone has any spare they don't want any more, or want to tidy up their collections please let me have them.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

debt collectors!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I used to collect rubbers (as in pencil erasers) as a kid. :-[


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I used to collect rubbers (as in pencil erasers) as a kid.


 :-X

do you still have this collection ??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I used to collect books of matches from different places and miniature bottles of spirits when i was 12 (don't have a drinking problem now though  )

cheers

James


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I used to collect records, and atleast I got pleasure from them......................on the whole though I agree Lisa as from a family of collectors......or as I say hoarders what is the piont use it and love it I say!
like the car I don't save it for best quite happy driving it!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I seem to be collecting white hairs...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

i thought it was stickers John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

James, You find a sticker on my car and I'll give you a tenner !

Naked as a Jaybird now (apart from these darn white hairs that keep cropping up in my nether regions and boy does it smart when you pluck 'em)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Â Collecting sugar packets


LOL my wifes Auntie does this. 
And for a wind up / birthday joke pressie, we joined the Sucrologist society (yes its real) on her behalf.

She was made up, Â I weep for her children.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> (apart from these darn white hairs that keep cropping up in my nether regions and boy does it smart when you pluck 'em)


Sure they're yours John ? Does your new friend have a blond or white muff ?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Does your new friend have a blond or white muff ?


LOL cut to the quick Rob ;D

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I din't think it was cold enough for ladies to be using a muff just yet.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> :-X
> 
> do you still have this collection ??


Probably somewhere in my parents house. I stress to point out that they were novelty rubbers in the shape of something else.

Like all the Dangermouse characters, of pints of beer. Ah, those were the days eh?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone see the episode of life of grime with the flat full of 5 years of urine in bottles??

Thats a dedicated collector of stuff


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah just as I thought...............Weirdos the lot of ya [smiley=freak.gif]

Once a collector.. huh! Â can't resist mentioning your pointless piles of shite.....no matter how pathetic and worthless they are, yes you know you still have them, Â stored away safely, probably indexed. 
I can hear you saying " they'll be worth something one day" yeah right!

So how much is a Dangermouse rubber worth nowadays then.









I wonder how many of you still have your smurfs!

Freeeks......I'm ashamed for you


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I wonder how many of you still have your smurfs!


LOL ;D
They're at my parents house still - I had a look at them when I was round there at Christmas, then put them back in the box and into the cupboard for another few years! 
Still got so much junk at my parents house, my old room looks like I still live there


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Neil!

Speechless nay...........gutted.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> So how much is a Dangermouse rubber worth nowadays then.


Contraceptive devices for mice! Blimey what will they think of next!


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

there seem to be quite a few collectors of forum postings to up their totals on this site, and a quick glance around shows that most of them seem to have boosted their counts with a quick contribubtion to this thread


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Visa cards me, a new one every six months.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Visa cards me, a new one every six months.


don't suppose lisa has a collection of handbags or shoes at the bottem of her wardrobe then ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> don't suppose lisa has a collection of handbags or shoes at the bottem of her wardrobe then ;D


No. Never. Probably no unworn 'impulse buys' either ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you know, I think I might take them into the next Antiques Roadshow. I can just see the conversation between me and the collectibles expert Paul Atterbury.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Yeah just as I thought...............Weirdos the lot of ya [smiley=freak.gif]
> 
> I wonder how many of you still have your smurfs!


yep and the last time i looked they had quite happily risen in value, once there worth a bag or 2 ill be getting rid and spending it on the car


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Hate me, hate me.

I collect Nike trainers in tiny kids' sizes. :-*

Mark


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Hate me, hate me.
> 
> I collect Nike trainers in tiny kids' sizes. Â :-*
> 
> Mark


your not a fucking serial killer are you :-/


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

No, the shoes have to be new and unused.

Mark


----------

